# West mids meet Wed 25th Feb *UPDATE*



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

-When are we having another mids meet? Wednesday 25th Feb 6.30-7.00 at The Fox,Chetwynd Aston 
http://www.fox-newport.co.uk
Interested in attending
stundies
southTT
Hark
TT4PJ
Redscouse
DAZTTC
cwiseh_tt
Fashling
VSPURS
jammyd
somnambulist
tony_rigby_uk
Mark_Hogan
Any one else I've missed,let me know
cheers
jon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Got anything in mind?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Not really as yet,enjoyed the last one so along them lines till the weather picks up, What you reckon?
cheers
jon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Pub always sounds good. Car is so unloved at the mo to be honest. Hasn't been cleaned since the RR day in MIlton Keynes. Towing hook is still in place with the grill out since it went on the rollers, that's true commitment lol.

See if Phil wants to sort something, his car won't be out for a while yet though. Wouldn't mind seeing Daz's car again as I'm thinking of doing something very similar before the summer.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I dont wanna be rude in saying this, but can we have it a bit closer to the M54 this time, maybe somewhere in Telford? Still 30 mins to get there for me as i got lost in Woves lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Do they have pubs in Telford? :lol: :lol: I'm easy mate where ever you like
cheers
jon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Doesnt have to be Telford, can be anywhere really. Just somewhere different as i know a few of you are Wolves way


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Can you recommend somewhere telford way? Maybe our side of telford, but don't mind traveling.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Cant think of anywhere your side of Telford im afraid. I only mentioned Telford as its sort of halfway for me and most of you guys. But saying that i dont mind travelling if needs be


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Just picked this one up.
Did not think that many folks wanted to venture out in the snow. However, I like to try and please all the people, all of the time. Have not got there yet, but will still have a go.
The next meet was due to be in Penkridge, but if you have a nice pub up your neck of the woods Redscouse, I am sure none of us would mind a few extra miles. After all you did it for us.
Over to you.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi all what about the fox at chitwynd aston.I live in Telford the fox is about 15 mins from me its Newport- Lilleshall way or if not the euston way by town center (Telford).

DAZ


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Just gimme a date and I'm happy. Bringing my camera this time as I'm quite set on the kit your car has Daz. Its that or one other, but the price difference is starting to make it a no brainer.


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

guys, count me in - if you'll take me that is :-*


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Well i know a few places near me but i dont wanna be a lazy git, after all i do like to drive my TT 

The place where DAZTTC suggested could be good, have a general idea where it is but ive never been or seen it before. Daz what are the parking facilities like buddy? Need a decent car park obviously


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Can this be next onth as my car won't be running right till then?

Booked in at APS end of the month.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

The Euston way has the best parking as we can see all are cars from inside and will ease are OCD :lol: .Be good to cach up i am happy to go were ever.

DAZ


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
So, Daz shall we go with your idea of the Fox. Will the car park be OK for all of us?
Lets make it February then, a Thursday like last time, say the 19th. 
Will this be OK with you Redscouse as you seem to be the only guy that has to do shifts?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Phill will chek at the weekend.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Daz,
Leave it with you.
Just make sure they don't change the name of the pub during our plan's. :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Just make sure they don't change the name of the pub during our plan's.

:lol:


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

what kind of times would we be talking?

nobody has accepted my plea for involvement


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

All welcome, mate- as for time, I think we met about half 6 ish the last time,It'll be on here soon enough
cheers
jon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Will this be OK with you Redscouse as you seem to be the only guy that has to do shifts?


Good news or Bad news Phil?? :lol: :lol:

February and a Thursday is fine by me. I cant do the 19th though......... only Thursdays i can do in Feb are the 12th and 26th. But saying that im working until 7pm for those, but it should only take me around 15 mins to get there, so no drama at all there 

cwiseh..... all welcome buddy, of course you can come along, the more the merrier.

I need some MK2s there though this time, i was the only one last time  [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi All,
Redscouse, you need to work less hours!
Just for you and your MKII we will make it the 26th. to meet up at 6:30-7:00. 
The venue will be confirmed over the next week or so when Daz get's back to us, but is seems to be one of two pubs at the moment.
Cwiseh, as you live in Halesowen you can either come with me or I am sure that both Hark and Stu_tt will hopefully be making it.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Can follow me mate. Phil need a lift ?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

26th it is 

Jon mate, can you update your first post in the thread with date and time, and eventually the location so as the thread grows we dont have to search different pages for the location and time  :lol:


----------



## Fashling (Mar 4, 2007)

Do I qualify for attendance even if the car is only in the country for 2 weeks a year, but my parents live all of less than a minute down the road from the Oak?!

I have to bring the car back around that time for it's annual MOT and modding (really far too many things I want done this year!)

If I can get away with it (wifey is a bit dubious of another 2 week trip back to the UK with the car and how much money I can pour into the money piTT that is the car), I'd also like to come and play at the Karting session and figured I could do the two meets while I was back - all be it weather permitting and being granted permission from your good selves!

All of this is water testing, but after 2 yrs (almost) of ownership and the fact that the car is 10yrs old on the 9th March, it would be nice to be around others just on eve of it's decade of existence!

Here's hoping,

Fash


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Fash,
You are more than welcome to come along to both the pint and the Karting lark. 
I am just at the top of the hill from the Oak. So would be great to meet you either at your folks place or mine.
Hark and Stu_tt are also within a stones throw of our place too, so could be quite a good get together.
PS. Age of your car or how long it is on the road each year is diddly squat to be honest! You have one, nuff said. :roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Fash does yours have a Rieger R frame kit or have I got you muddled with someone else?


----------



## Fashling (Mar 4, 2007)

Hark said:


> Fash does yours have a Rieger R frame kit or have I got you muddled with someone else?


I wish! No, the extent of the front styling for mine is a painted 3-bar grille with black rings and a Cupra splitter that sits a bit too far back for my liking (left the car with my Dad to fit it and he cut it down a bit more as he thought it sat too proud.....) and I've never got around to getting another one!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

This might save Daz a job, but as i have been off work today and had a bit of spare time, i took a trip down to find the pub and check it out.

Very nice pub, and the car park is massive   I thought it was big when i pulled up, then i realised it had an overflow car park aswell, all newly tarmaced :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Cool the Fox it is then nice one.

DAZ


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

I've added the fox onto first post
cheers
jon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

southTT said:


> I've added the fox onto first post
> cheers
> jon


Cheers jon buddy  :wink:


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

scouse, did you take any spy pictures 

whereabouts in shropshire are you coming from?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

cwiseh_tt said:


> scouse, did you take any spy pictures
> 
> whereabouts in shropshire are you coming from?


No mate i didnt, why do you want some? lol

And im from Market Drayton buddy   North Shropshire


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Spurs play the 2nd leg of their UEFA cup match that night, so i'll be in London.

:?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Spurs play the 2nd leg of their UEFA cup match that night, so i'll be in London.
> 
> :?


Shame mate ,the pub looks well nice
cheers
jon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I would like to warn you in advance........ ive never been this pub before (hence why i went to check it out) but i know plenty of people at work that have and they have told me that if you want to eat something along the lines of a steak, you will be paying £15 - £20 for a steak meal.

Personally i dont mind paying that but i thought id warn you all so you can bring your purses with you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Presume your supplying desert though? :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hark said:


> Presume your supplying desert though? :wink:


I can supply Whipped Cream....... on the spot yes!

(oooooo the horrible thoughts!!!) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I guess there is absolutely no chance of changing this to another night as I can't do the 26th?

:?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Due to some football chaps VSPURS has asked the question of another night. So, could we make it the Wednesday or the Friday? Redscouse works odd hours I know. How about everyone else?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

As long as I know its not a problem. Friday is better as long as long I know in advance as I need to leave work and get someone to cover hockey.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Either Wed or Friday is good for me! Wed is much the better option but still understand if it can't be changed!

:roll:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi all as it just up the road when ever you like.

DAZ


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

The Wednesday is better for me,as i think im busy on the 27th, but I'll try to sort somat
cheers
jon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Wednesday is better for everyone.......................................... Including me !!   

So lets make it Wednesday, means i can get there on time now and not come straight from work as i am off work that day :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all,
So, its Wednesday then.
Hopefully this will be good for all of us including Shift workers. football folks etc etc.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ive just remembered!!!!!!!!!!!!

Liverpool are playing Real Madrid Wednesday night!!! ARRGGHHHH!!!! lol

Im not overly fussed as its only the first leg, and its in Madrid, so we will lose more than likely, but ill be keeping an eye on the TV there if they have one... or my mobile! :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

That's great, I'm well chuffed, looking forward to it!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Can I go for a spin vspurs? 8) lol

Feel free to tell me to do one. I won't be offended I promise lol


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
It's Wednesday then. No more football I can't make it as some bunch is playing another bunch OK!!!
Yes, you may have guessed I am not a sport chappy. Well there are a few of us still.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hark said:


> Can I go for a spin vspurs? 8) lol
> 
> Feel free to tell me to do one. I won't be offended I promise lol


I think there would be a possibility!

:wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> It's Wednesday then. No more football I can't make it as some bunch is playing another bunch OK!!!
> Yes, you may have guessed I am not a sport chappy. Well there are a few of us still.


You can tell your getting on a bit Phil :lol: :wink:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorted 
cheers
jon


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> It's Wednesday then. No more football I can't make it as some bunch is playing another bunch OK!!!
> Yes, you may have guessed I am not a sport chappy. Well there are a few of us still.


dont worry bud, lost interest when i was 16. If its the talk of the night though that doesnt bother me. Just expect a blank face if you ask 'did you see pablo von'voyager score that hat trick against apfelzania last night???' 

Cheers, Chris.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Guy's

Just Hijacking this thread! Depending on Work plans ( There are non for the 26th at the moment) I might be able to pop down.

Paul


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

cwiseh_tt said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


To be honest mate....... you wouldnt see Von Voyager score a hat-trick as he is a keeper. And apfelzania wouldnt concede 3 goals as they have a strong defense! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Will be good for you to come along Chris mate 



jammyd said:


> Hi Guy's
> 
> Just Hijacking this thread! Depending on Work plans ( There are non for the 26th at the moment) I might be able to pop down.
> 
> Paul


Paul, would be good to see you at this meet. Obviously im seeing you at the North West one aswell mate, but this one aswell hopefully


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

cwiseh_tt said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


I dont do footy either,
cheers
jon


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
So, thats three of us that can talk about all things bar the football lark. Excellent, I thought I was going to be the only one. 8) 
Have made the decision to tax the toy a couple of months early as this way I can get the despoilered bootlid sorted and fitted. Don't think the roof will be lowered, but you never know!


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

will check my diary, but something tells me I'm busy.. Will post up when I know.

stu (not the TTOC sig, Phill (your fault!)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

oo Stu going must take bricks. Do love them BBS's :lol: :lol:

DAZ


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

Anyone fancy some mud guards at the meet? I took mine off the rear so dont need them anymore.....

Free to a 'here take a packet of crisps mate' kind of person


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Guy's

Looking at my work dates, I am in Blaby on the Thursday, so a short diversion on Wednesday night is good with me :lol:

See you there


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Looking forward to seeing you all. I have even taxed mine so I can be there in the toy.
Would be nice to have someone in a MKII with a petrol engine though. :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Down with petrol


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Phil, phil, phil......... when will you learn. You know the only way to get some street cred around here, is to have a TT that puts out the Black Clouds  

And Paul........ good on ya, will be good to see you again, and help me in the MK2 corner (yes thats right, we sit on seperate tables..... dont want a bad name do i :lol: )


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 2, 2009)

sounds good, although would a meet on the weekend during the day be better in the daylight?!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

There will be loads in the summer mate. Come to this one and get to know people, should be good. If your over our way you can join us to cruise down there but depends where your coming from.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Matt where you lads starting out from?
cheers
jon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

My house 

Ill probably drive to Phils and meet Stu and Chris there. You want to meet there or follow me?

Sorry actually on second thoughts pm Phil. Don't want to invite everyone round to his house. lol


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

I'll meet you at yours,what time?
cheers
jon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Phil should I come to you? If so what time and Ill work backwards?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hark said:


> Phil should I come to you? If so what time and Ill work backwards?


Hiya,
Get to mine at 6:00 sharp. This will then give us 45mins to get to the Fox, I would have thought this would be enough time.
Well in a V6 anyway.  
By the way all other folks around the Halesowen area are welcome to come to mine too as I have a large driveway I can fit seven TT's on it.
PM me and I will give you my address.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

In which case John get to mine between 5.30 and 5.40


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Can I tag along? I'll be leaving work at about 5-40pm from central Brum?

:roll:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> Can I tag along? I'll be leaving work at about 5-40pm from central Brum?
> 
> :roll:


Hiya,
Better leave at 5;30 as the Hagley road is a pain somtimes. I will PM you my address.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Hark said:


> In which case John get to mine between 5.30 and 5.40


Thats cool with me-see you there!
cheers
jon


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

in a word - bugger! - can't make ot for definite, gotta take my daughter to one of her events, she has a better social life than I do.. :x

stu


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm not having kids that's final lol 

Stu as your in you can break it to Clare for me


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

stu_tt said:


> in a word - bugger! - can't make ot for definite, gotta take my daughter to one of her events, she has a better social life than I do.. :x
> 
> stu


Hi Stu,
We all have our crosses to bare! :roll: 
PS.
I have spoken to Fash and if all goes well he will be joining us for a pint too. All the way from Italy. 8)


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Phil are you going to pull names together of everyone coming!

I'm hoping that we can get quote a few along!

I've spoken to Tony_Rigby who was at the North West meet last month and he may be coming along with one other car so I'm thinking that we could get a few along with the Midlands cars.

I'm defo there!!!

8)


----------



## Fashling (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Guys,

As long as the weather doesn't stop me, the ferry is booked and I'll be there!

If there's anything you want bringing over from Italy (within reason) let me know and I'll try my best to fit it in the car!

See you soon,

Fash


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Fashling said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As long as the weather doesn't stop me, the ferry is booked and I'll be there!
> 
> ...


Ferrari, Lambo....????


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Fash, what sort of things can you bring back from Italy that people normally ask you for? 

Guys, looking forward to this now, as VSPURS has mentioned, we could do with a list drawn together for the first post to be updated.

At the moment, i can see these people that have posted and shown interest coming..........

southTT
Hark
Redscouse
TT4PJ
DAZTTC
cwiseh_tt
Fashling
VSPURS
jammyd
somnambulist ???


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all,
I will pop a list up on Monday to include all UK and international TTer's for the Midlands pint.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Done it
cheers
jon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Cheers Jon


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm still coming, Redscouse, you fancy convoying there?? If so give me a time you're setting off.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

stundies said:


> I'm still coming, Redscouse, you fancy convoying there?? If so give me a time you're setting off.


Hi buddy, its about 15 mins from my house :lol: so i dunno about convoying.

You can always come to my house, and then follow me the rest of the way, as you will be passing my house anyway. If thats the case, let me know and ill drop you a PM with my home postcode


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> stundies said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still coming, Redscouse, you fancy convoying there?? If so give me a time you're setting off.
> ...


pm sent


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing your 19's and Matt's new mods on the 25th.

Cant wait!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I have absolutly no idea what time I will turn up, so if you are there and seated before I arrive can you save me a seat. I am sure I won't be too late, but I am totally at the mercy of the M5/M6


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
We will save your seat no problem.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Paul mate,

We will more than likely have our own TDi table anyway buddy, so ill save you a place :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fashling (Mar 4, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> Fash, what sort of things can you bring back from Italy that people normally ask you for?


Sorry for the delay in responding....Busy weekend!

I normally get asked for pretty much everything that Jamie Oliver says you should buy in Sainsbury's that is "authentic Italian" - such as wines and cheeses and coffee (my Mum is convinced that the Italian coffee in the UK is just the crap swept off the floor at the end of the day and put into the same packaging and sent to the UK as they won't know any better!).

I can bring almsot anything and everything. The Swiss have relaxed the controls their side of the border, so the fear of carrying anything and getting stung for taxes has dropped significantly if I got stopped. I dunno, the novelty kind of wore off from most people for things they want from Italy (been here 7yrs now) - it's more the other way round now, everyone here wants chedder and homebrew beer kits!

I did ask if I could have the Lambo I was taken to the train station this morning when I dropped the car off for a new thermostat at Audi for the meeting next week - But the guy said he'd love to give me the keys, but if it was a TT owners meeting, then I should go in the TT......


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all just to say hello and get this in my "view posts section" me and Mark_Hogan are hoping to get down.. we've both bucked the day off work so hopefully nothing will come up... not sure if mines going in for the remap that day down :roll:

anyway thanks to VSPURS for the invite at the northwest meet.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Look forward to seeing you both then!

The numbers are increasing now to a pretty good size!

:roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the response Fashling, off the top of my head i cant think of anything i would want from Italy... but thanks very much for offering  

Tony and Mark, look forward to seeing you both there a week on Wednesday


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

That puts us up to 13!

Not sure we'll make the 22 that were at Southport, but not bad with just over a week to go!

Anyone else fancy it?

8)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
I will PM some of my other local folks and badger them a little. Maybe able to get to 15.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Thanks for the response Fashling, off the top of my head i cant think of anything i would want from Italy... but thanks very much for offering


Ummm... You could bring me an Italian model (with long legs and brunette...) Or if thats to difficult, I guess a F355 spyder will do


----------



## Fashling (Mar 4, 2007)

jammyd said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the response Fashling, off the top of my head i cant think of anything i would want from Italy... but thanks very much for offering
> ...


I can certainly try and pick up a model for you - The RAI TV (like the BBC but in Italy) center is near work and there are enough TV girlies who fit the criteria coming in and out of there all day, so I shall see what I can do..... :wink: 
However, if I don't make it to the meeting, it maybe because I'm sharing an 8x10 room with indoor plumbing with a big fat sweaty biker called Doris.....

If I fail with the model pick-up and not end up someone's play thing, I can ask my neighbour if I can have his 430 Challenge Stradale - But I think I have a better chance of having his 17yr old daughter than the car! If I can't get the car and I am offered the daughter, would you be interested in her?!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Have had a reply from the pub about booking a table for us. This was Daz's idea to be honest and as it looks like this pint will be quite popular I had to agree it was the thing to do.
They have given us our own room away from the riff raff! :lol: I thought this was nice of them to offer this.
So, looking forward to seeing you all there. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Fashling said:


> I can certainly try and pick up a model for you - The RAI TV (like the BBC but in Italy) center is near work and there are enough TV girlies who fit the criteria coming in and out of there all day, so I shall see what I can do..... :wink:
> However, if I don't make it to the meeting, it maybe because I'm sharing an 8x10 room with indoor plumbing with a big fat sweaty biker called Doris.....
> 
> If I fail with the model pick-up and not end up someone's play thing, I can ask my neighbour if I can have his 430 Challenge Stradale - But I think I have a better chance of having his 17yr old daughter than the car! If I can't get the car and I am offered the daughter, would you be interested in her?!


I nearly wet my self laughing at that!!!!! I am not a fan of under 18's!!! but well if she's included! :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Id be interested in the 17 year old daugther Fashling, ask..... and if you can bring her along.... brilliant  :lol:

Phil, good news, nice to see they have offered us our own room  wasnt sure if you were getting in contact with the pub or not, and i was going to ring them myself so they know that alot of people might be ordering food all at once  

Looking forward to this now, nice evening meet and plenty of banter [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Me too, really looking forward to it, shame I won't have my spacers on for my new wheels though. Still, will have the LCR and hopefully a Forge Split-R dumper fitted, god how I miss the whooosh noise I used to have on my Escort Cossie.  :lol: 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Me too, really looking forward to it be good to see some new faces.Hoping i am not late as am on a work course in Warrington M6 going to be poo  see you all very soon.

DAZ


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> Id be interested in the 17 year old daugther Fashling, ask..... and if you can bring her along.... brilliant  :lol:
> 
> Phil, good news, nice to see they have offered us our own room  wasnt sure if you were getting in contact with the pub or not, and i was going to ring them myself so they know that alot of people might be ordering food all at once
> 
> Looking forward to this now, nice evening meet and plenty of banter [smiley=gossip.gif]


Hiya,
So, is the banter [smiley=gossip.gif] going to be over the 17 year old or will it be MKI V MKII or TDI V petrol?
Think on that one guys.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> So, is the banter [smiley=gossip.gif] going to be over the 17 year old or will it be MKI V MKII or TDI V petrol?
> Think on that one guys.


I think it is obvious... we would all like the 17yr old, but are too old to make it work and as for MKI vMKII its easy the MKII TDI RULES! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

jammyd said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


Rather you say that than me Paul, as we are gonna be surrounded on Wednesday :lol: :lol:

As for the 17yr old, im not too old for her, so id take her :roll: :wink:


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > TT4PJ said:
> ...


bud, if you're any older than 20 years and 9 months, looks like i get first dibs


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

cwiseh_tt said:


> bud, if you're any older than 20 years and 9 months, looks like i get first dibs


Bugger :lol: :lol:

Shes yours then..... ive since been sent a pic..... shes actually 21.........

Stone

All yours buddy :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> cwiseh_tt said:
> 
> 
> > bud, if you're any older than 20 years and 9 months, looks like i get first dibs
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: LMAO


----------



## t-ting (Dec 23, 2008)

So its - Wednesday 25th Feb 6.30-7.00 at The Fox,Chetwynd Aston yeh? :?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

t-ting said:


> So its - Wednesday 25th Feb 6.30-7.00 at The Fox,Chetwynd Aston yeh? :?


Indeedy!!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

t-ting said:


> So its - Wednesday 25th Feb 6.30-7.00 at The Fox,Chetwynd Aston yeh? :?


Yeah, you coming?

:?


----------



## t-ting (Dec 23, 2008)

yeh man - lookin forward to it!

how many people usually go to the west mids meet then?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

t-ting said:


> yeh man - lookin forward to it!
> 
> how many people usually go to the west mids meet then?


You'll be the 14th car down on the list for Wed!

Should be good!


----------



## Droo (Dec 5, 2006)

I may be the 15 down for wednesday. Having new tyres fitted in the morning and they need scrubbing in. :lol: 
Wont no for def until wednesday though.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool, nice one t-ting and Droo, the more the merrier, should be a good meet  [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow, 15!

Any more late comers that fancy it??

:roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Wow, 15!
> 
> Any more late comers that fancy it??
> 
> :roll:


Its always more more more with you isnt it?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, 15!
> ...


Yeah! More the merrier!

The more cars I can see the more chance I have of finding that next mod or spark of inspiration!

Its so much better to see the car in the flesh rather than pics on here, you really get to feel the vibe of the car much more.

Can't wait to both Wed and Sat!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Wish i could go on Saturday


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Wish i could go on Saturday


Why are you not coming?

Thats rubbish!

I thought we were meeting you at the services like last time. Have you told Les?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Wish i could go on Saturday
> ...


I never even signed up on the thread Steve, im working and cannot get time off.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Right, it seems that we have 15 TTers. Do any of you have a partner with you as the room we have booked takes 15 tops.
If there are more of us I need to let the Fox know so we can go for a bigger room. Reply ASAP please.
By the way, any folks that are coming to my house can you be there at 6:00 sharp. PM me if you don't have my address.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok good news and bad news.

Car is in an awful condition, half the dash is still on the car floor with wiring everywhere after a ICE install gone wrong. My headlight is also a bit f***ed and I need to sort this out. However I've booked it in to an audio specialist Wednesday day time.

I have got to take the kids from school the the hockey finals and that doesn't finish till 6pm. I'll come straight from work but realistically its going to be at least 7pm if I leave wolves at 6.15ish. Is this too late to eat?

No Clare, just me.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Matt,
We would all have liked to have seen you and your TT rather than a very loud stereo. :x 
To be honest I can see us eating around 7:30. Ring me at 6:00 if you can still make it and we will put in your order.
Jon I will PM you my address incase Matt can't make it.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

The stereo should have been fitted last weekend mate, it just hasn't worked out.

Not trying to mess up the meet, but I couldn't leave it on a pub carpark. I'll take a pic so you have an idea how bad it is. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Think it's just going to be me but will confirm before Wednesday


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm going to bringing my other half!

Hope this doesn't cause too many problems!

:?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

It will be just me, I will PM Vspurs/Rescouse my numbers, in case I am running late, and I need to book on the drive... I am coming up the M5, so god only knows what time I will get there! I should leave about 4:30 and google says it will take 2 hours :?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi VSPURS,
No problem, your missus is most welcome. Just did not want eighteen of us trying to sit on fifteen seats.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi VSPURS,
> No problem, your missus is most welcome. Just did not want eighteen of us trying to sit on fifteen seats.


I am sure someone can sit on someone's lap, plus me and redscouse will probably be sat on our own on the Dirty Derv table :twisted:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

jammyd said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hi VSPURS,
> ...


Hiya,
Will you both have those clear poly gloves on? :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Now now, lets not start any rumours


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Will you both have those clear poly gloves on? :lol:


Only on the weekends Phill :lol:


----------



## Fashling (Mar 4, 2007)

Just a quick one to say that I made it back!

However, some bad news for everyone.....(but good in a way given the seating situation).....I will be attending alone. Due to the horric weather conditions in Switzerland and then being stuck in said blizzard conditions due to an accident, I was forced to re-enact the film Alive and I had to eat the 17yr old as I scared I was going to die....OK, I know it was a bit harsh given the fact that there were injured people that would have sufficed, plus there was a dog playing in the snow on the carridgeway, but I like dogs and it also meant getting out of the car....So sorry guys....Can I still come and play Wednesday though?!

If so, Phil, can I come to your house and go from there? If yes, can you send me your address please?!

So, sorry again for eating the Italian present, and I promise I will try and make it up to everyone in the summer and go to the beach where it's easier pickings and less police presence....

And as a bonus, who knows, lack of daughter may mean the 430 is mine when I get back as it was the daughter over the car - Therefore, no daughter means no trade off against the car, ergo, Ferrari is mine!

See you Wednesday,

Fash


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

hehe, i was looking forward to the said 21-stoner aswell 

Phil, ill be at yours mate before 6pm. Matt if you want a lift, just ring me........


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

cwiseh_tt said:


> hehe, i was looking forward to the said 21-stoner aswell
> 
> Phil, ill be at yours mate before 6pm. Matt if you want a lift, just ring me........


Cheers mate


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Fash,
You have a PM.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Smiling now!

Woody saves the day!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Just me Phil hope i will not be late you have PM, If i am could you give me a call for my order thanks mate.

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Just me Phil hope i will not be late you have PM, If i am could you give me a call for my order thanks mate.
> 
> DAZ


Large Salad is it? :roll: :twisted:


----------



## t-ting (Dec 23, 2008)

can i bring a mate?

didnt know we were all eating - sounds good though!

party hats?


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

t-ting said:


> can i bring a mate?
> 
> didnt know we were all eating - sounds good though!
> 
> party hats?


bud i've dropped you a pm. Fancy a meet up then we continue with the other peeps up to the meet?


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

Guys, with the amount of people turning up, i propose a follow up to this meet sometime this year - a days rental of mallory park racing circuit in east mids??? 

Regards, Chris.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

cwiseh_tt said:


> Guys, with the amount of people turning up, i propose a follow up to this meet sometime this year - a days rental of mallory park racing circuit in east mids???
> 
> Regards, Chris.


I must say I would be very keen to take my car on the track!

Could join up with the East Mids guys on this too!?


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> cwiseh_tt said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, with the amount of people turning up, i propose a follow up to this meet sometime this year - a days rental of mallory park racing circuit in east mids???
> ...


good idea mate, depending on how many people we get, we would have the whole track and facilities for ourselves!


----------



## t-ting (Dec 23, 2008)

East vs. west ;]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

LOL listen to ya all :lol:

Would be a very good idea and i would be very interested, however, lets get tomorrow out of the way first, plenty of pics etc.... to show the rest of them, including the east mids, how a meet should be, and with a decent amount coming along it should be very good.

Phil, you might have to contact the pub as you may of seen in some previous posts, peoples other halfs are coming, so i think we are easily over 15 people :?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Just me Phil hope i will not be late you have PM, If i am could you give me a call for my order thanks mate.
> ...


Cheeky git I'm a growing lad :lol:



Redscouse said:


> LOL listen to ya all :lol:
> 
> Not you mate you will be cutting the grass in your TDI TTractor :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Dont start Daz mate, ill bring me muck spreader tomorrow, then youve had it!! :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> LOL listen to ya all :lol:
> 
> Would be a very good idea and i would be very interested, however, lets get tomorrow out of the way first, plenty of pics etc.... to show the rest of them, including the east mids, how a meet should be, and with a decent amount coming along it should be very good.
> 
> Phil, you might have to contact the pub as you may of seen in some previous posts, peoples other halfs are coming, so i think we are easily over 15 people :?


Hiya,
Just spoke to the pub and the room with a few more seats is already booked, so we will have to rough it in the one we have.
To be honest there are always a few folks that cannot make it on the night. So maybe, all will be well. If not then we will have to take turns on the car park benck with crisps and a bottle of pop! :roll:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

So who will be cleaning their cars before tomorrow night?

I'm driving it to work in the morning so it will not be particularly clean! I am bringing my camera though as I hope to see some shiney examples!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Will be giving mine a quick wash before i come along, if i get time


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> So who will be cleaning their cars before tomorrow night?
> 
> I'm driving it to work in the morning so it will not be particularly clean! I am bringing my camera though as I hope to see some shiney examples!


Would love to. Am tempted to do rinse it down but in the pitch black I think the neighbors would have me committed.


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> So who will be cleaning their cars before tomorrow night?
> 
> I'm driving it to work in the morning so it will not be particularly clean! I am bringing my camera though as I hope to see some shiney examples!


Mines quite clean at the mo but might give it a once over depending on what time I finish work. if it's raining then f**k it, it can stay like it is


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

stundies said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > So who will be cleaning their cars before tomorrow night?
> ...


My sentiments exactly :lol: 
cheers
jon


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> Dont start Daz mate, ill bring me muck spreader tomorrow, then youve had it!! :wink:


 :lol:

Cars all nice and clean siting in the garage  But you know it will rain the second its out [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Dont start Daz mate, ill bring me muck spreader tomorrow, then youve had it!! :wink:


I will bring the combine attachment... :lol:

Like hell will I clean mine, I have been faway from home since Monday, so its as clean as it was on Sunday!!!!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I'm home now so will be on time see you all at the fox. 

DAZ


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Daz,
Will do.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Good Meet guy's...

Great choice of pub Phil.


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

Agreed, even if my haddock did look like a pigeon :lol:

Nice to meet you all!

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Aye good meet everyone, good to see some new faces aswell as some old ones (well older than me anyway :lol: :lol: )

Look forward to the next one


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Thankyou all again for coming.
To be honest the pub choice was done by DAZ. Yes I agree it was good


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone who took a few shots get them up in this thread for all to see


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Anyone who took a few shots get them up in this thread for all to see


Unfortunately I only took a few pics and all of them not worthy of posting!

I'm sure there will be a few posted soon!

:roll:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Will post one of you dining tonight.
If any of you have just the odd one of the cars then e-mail it to me as I need a couple for the article in the mag.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Great time last night,thanks Phill sorting it all out.Good turn out and a good bunch of guys-roll on the next one!
cheers
jon
ps Ithink I can still hear vspurs car!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

southTT said:


> Great time last night,thanks Phill sorting it all out.Good turn out and a good bunch of guys-roll on the next one!
> cheers
> jon
> ps Ithink I can still hear vspurs car!


Lol!

Loud was it?


----------



## t-ting (Dec 23, 2008)

naaaaah! :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Good meet. Very enjoyable.

Which way did you lot go home? Bloody M5 was shut :?


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

Hark said:



> Good meet. Very enjoyable.
> 
> Which way did you lot go home? Bloody M5 was shut :?


down to J7, turn around and then back on the M6, then you could get on the M5 that way


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

come on guys, pics, pics and more pics.......really fed up that I couldn't make it last night, so console me with pics...

stu


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

My camera was dead but the the others took a few in the carpark and Phil was snapping away in the pub.

I didn't think of trying turning round and going back the other way. I got off at next junc on the M6 and came back through blackheath etc eventually.

Impressed that I stopped for £15 of fuel and managed to meet up with you again.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Came off at J8 no problem at all. Mind you they would only allow V6's to do this!!!!  
Will post up a pic of the pub later.
Stu. you should have been there.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

don't rub it in, Phill 

I really wanted to be there; however, I'm sure you can think of a beaut of a ride out when the nights get lighter and warmer, and we can then see the cars better. Looking forward to it already 8)

stu


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
As Stu has said I could sort a nice drive out for us in the next few weeks when the weather has changed that dose not clash with other jollies.
I will give a little thought to it and post up a plan.
Sorry Fash you will be back in Rome. However, we will tell you all about it. :roll:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Did not get any pics of the cars due to the lack of light. However, Here is one of you all prior to the meal.
P.S. The heavy oil crew is on the first table. The odd ball lot behind.
Sensible one was this side of the lense!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi all thanks for a fab night so good to see all the usual guys and some new faces.nice cars and A1 food big thanks to VSPURS for the quick blast that's one fast TT mate  looking forward to the next one thanks Phil.

DAZ


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

All my photo's were too dark! Should really bring a camera which I knowa little more about next time


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi all,
> As Stu has said I could sort a nice drive out for us in the next few weeks when the weather has changed that dose not clash with other jollies.
> I will give a little thought to it and post up a plan.
> Sorry Fash you will be back in Rome. However, we will tell you all about it. :roll:


Theres a way around that Phil....... why dont we all drive to Rome?   


TT4PJ said:


> P.S. The heavy oil crew is on the first table. The odd ball lot behind.
> Sensible one was this side of the lense!


The further back into the picture you go, the more BHP you get, and the less MPG you get :lol: :lol:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Hark said:


> Good meet. Very enjoyable.
> 
> Which way did you lot go home? Bloody M5 was shut :?


Is that why it was quiet?I came down a sliproad with workmen all over the place, now it becomes clear......ooops!
cheers
jon


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, this is all I have:

The light show!









My Torque reading on the way to the Fox!









Had a great night thanks guys!

Daz, I can't wait till the 28th when I too will have A5's giving me the thumbs up! :lol:

Sorry, no other pics worth posting, as the ones I took out of the window on the way didn't work very well, and it was too dark at the pub!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi guys, great meal with a good bunch of guys.

Big thanks to all you guys for helping me repair my sick TT, especially the guy who sold me the brand new coil pack to allow me to get home (Sorry but i'm rubbish at remembering names)

Excellent location and I will definately be coming to the next one if i'm invited 8)


----------



## t-ting (Dec 23, 2008)

Was a really good night meeting you guys and having a chat

Whenever the next meet is im def up for it!

Regards, mike


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

stundies said:


> Hi guys, great meal with a good bunch of guys.
> 
> Big thanks to all you guys for helping me repair my sick TT, especially the guy who sold me the brand new coil pack to allow me to get home (Sorry but i'm rubbish at remembering names)
> 
> Excellent location and I will definately be coming to the next one if i'm invited 8)


Glad to of been a help mate  
cheers
jon


----------

